# Listowel Yarn Factory sale



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

Yarn ends reg. .35 an ounce. On sale at .27 an ounce. 
Sale on May 1st - 31st. 
Where is Listowel - it's in Ontario on hwy 23 and hwy 86 about one and a half hours west of Kitchener/Waterloo. Drive along the Main Street until you come to the Anglican Church and the library. Drive around the back of the library. Take your lunch. They have picnic tables. They have mail order on regular priced yarn. Www.spinrite yarns.com.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am sooooooo glad that you posted this, I was wondering when they were going to have their sale. Seeing as it is my birthday in a few weeks I am going to tell dh this is where I wanna go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> I am sooooooo glad that you posted this, I was wondering when they were going to have their sale. Seeing as it is my birthday in a few weeks I am going to tell dh this is where I wanna go. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Good! Happy Birthday! Have fun, I love the unlabelled yarn. I can't go because I'm moving and I've got too much yarn am putting every thing in storage. Ann


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

My birthday is in a few weeks too, May 27. 
Guess what I want hahahahha. 
I plan on going, just not sure what day. 
Maybe I'll see you there, that'd be cool eh.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

For sure.


----------



## shawcountry (Jun 10, 2012)

I wasn't aware they had a big sale in May. I usually hit the August tent sale. Not this year though unless I find time to tame my stash LOL


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

another lady posted that the big sale is still in august, this one though is just right for the may babies. :thumbup:


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> another lady posted that the big sale is still in august, this one though is just right for the may babies. :thumbup:


gagesmom..go to their website and sign up for the newsletter..I got the sale notification the other day.

June


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

I was just there about a month ago. Love that place. I plan on going to the tent sale in August with a friend. She's never seen the tent sale.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All of us Ontarians that plan on going should all meet up in August. Meet and Greet and knit of course. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I have never been to their May sale. I think I have a flyer somewhere....I was out of town for awhile. I had to stop doing the August Tent Sale as I am running out of hiding spaces. Telling them it followed me home doesn't work either. I also bought a Smart Car so can only get 3 garbage bags full at a time now! lol


----------



## MammaK (Dec 29, 2012)

Not fair! You Easterners get to have all the fun!!!


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## ann-other-knitter (Mar 17, 2012)

LavenderStone said:


> I have never been to their May sale. I think I have a flyer somewhere....I was out of town for awhile. I had to stop doing the August Tent Sale as I am running out of hiding spaces. Telling them it followed me home doesn't work either. I also bought a Smart Car so can only get 3 garbage bags full at a time now! lol


I like this sale much better than the August tent sale. The unlabelled yarn at 27 cents an ounce is a great deal. You get it weighed before you go to the checkout. There are other bargains too. Get a membership and put your name in for the monthly draw. They sell fabric too.


----------



## LavenderStone (Jan 9, 2013)

I do have a membership, I think.....I never bothered with that no labeled stuff. Was worried about it being seconds. I will definately take a closer look! Thx. :thumbup:


----------

